# فهرس مواضيع مكافحة الحريق



## mohamed mech (16 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
هذا الموضوع لفهرسة مواضيع مكافحة الحريق الموجودة بالقسم
مع وافر الشكر لصاحب الموضوع الاصلى اخى زانيتى
​


----------



## mohamed mech (16 نوفمبر 2014)

*اكواد اعمال الحريق*
​



[*=right]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t273324.html
[*=right]*حصــريـــــا: كود الحريق nfpa 13 & nfpa 20 الاصدار 2013*

مكافحة الحريق / fire fighting
[*=right]نشرة nfpa لشهر مايو/إيار2010 م

[*=right]خطوات منظمه لتعلم تصميم شبكات الحريق

[*=right]fire protection hanbook 2008 
[*=right]NFPA 13 Installation of Sprinkler Systems 
[*=right]مشروع انشاء دائرة معارف التكييف المركزي و الحريق و الصحي 
[*=right]مكتبة للتفاصيل Details Library


----------



## mohamed mech (16 نوفمبر 2014)

*. برامج اعمال الحريق
*


ممكن برنامج لحساب fm200

ملفات الحسابات من المهندس محمد المي
مشروع انشاء دائرة معارف التكييف المركزي و الحريق و الصحي


----------



## mohamed mech (16 نوفمبر 2014)

*iii. فيديوهات اعمال الحريق
*​ 



[*=right]المحابــــــــــــــــس كمان وكمان

[*=right]المحـــــــــــــــــــــــابس بالفيديو موضوع جديد
[*=right]ملف رائع عن المضخات وشرح بسيط بالعربي
[*=right]ملف بوربوينت لشرح أنواع الطلبمات
[*=right]خطوات منظمه لتعلم تصميم شبكات الحريق


----------



## mohamed mech (16 نوفمبر 2014)

*. مواضيع اعمال الحريق
* 



[*=right]مكافحة الحريق / fire fighting
ارجو الافاده

مشروع انشاء دائرة معارف التكييف المركزي و الحريق و الصحي
من أين نبدأ تركيبات شبكة اطفاء الحريق بالرشاشات تلقائية العمل
صورة ............. و تعليق................
automatic air vent
Mechanical Check List


----------

